# Can't figure out this chord!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Right at 0:08 and throughout the song. It's an Amajor chord but with something else in the bass string.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The third chord is a D, simply move the finger on the root note, the D down one step/fret.
That is a variation of an A chord. That's an old AC/DC lick. 8)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The Amaj has a c# in the bass on the A string!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Also pls if you don't mind, at 1:03 there is a double stop or a double stop that's bent. Idk.

This song is very reminiscent of an AC/DC song. I really just want to learn this an improvise a little!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Silent Partner - Open Highway (royalty free music) Chords - Chordify

Any hook or riff ideas for this?


----------

